# BHR - Mare foaling now on MS



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.marestare.com/cam.php?alias=golden

She was laying down pushing and has now decided to have a snack!LOL


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 13, 2012)

OMG, her belly and bag both look ready to EXPLODE! And she sure is fidgeting.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't believe it. She's STOPPED! She was totally pushing. High alert went off, etc.


----------



## cassie (Mar 13, 2012)

wow she sure looks ready to pop! lol her poor owner! lol


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 14, 2012)

She's down now and having some contractions it appears.... rolling a LOT- hope the baby is positioned ok. Back up, good grief took her several tries to get up.

going down again


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 14, 2012)

Some one was just in there and gave a thumbs up to the camera....


----------



## lucky lodge (Mar 14, 2012)

iam glad you just went in..all is good yer????????????


----------



## cassie (Mar 14, 2012)

definite foaling! she is a lovely mare!


----------



## cassie (Mar 14, 2012)

must be a red bag! she just cut the sack!!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok, watching this makes me a nervous wreck... mare has done a lot of rolling up and down- I find most times this is a dystocia. Person looks like they are assisting now and cant see as they are in the way of the camera.


----------



## cassie (Mar 14, 2012)

I think its breach! poor things!! now they are both in there pulling it out


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 14, 2012)

Cripes, they are really pulling- I dont like this....


----------



## cassie (Mar 14, 2012)

phew the baby is out!! gosh the was scary! foal seems ok...


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 14, 2012)

A FILLY


----------



## cassie (Mar 14, 2012)

I know I didn't like it either... but at least the foal is out and ok... phew!


----------



## cassie (Mar 14, 2012)

yippee on a lovely little filly! she is huge!!! look at those gorgeous markings! Penny your foal can have similar markings please? but make sure its an easier delivery then that one!!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 14, 2012)

That looked like a tough birth.... phew... I think I held my breath thru the whole thing! Poor mare is looking like 'what the....'


----------



## lucky lodge (Mar 14, 2012)

glad thats over.................congrats


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow...scary indeed. And such a huge filly.

Congrats to the owners!


----------



## lucky lodge (Mar 14, 2012)

who are your 2 helpers thay are doing a great job....you can send them to my place LOL


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 14, 2012)

Gosh, my foals are usually up in minutes and the mares shortly after- neither of them have even tried to get up. Hope they are both ok.


----------



## cassie (Mar 14, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing! poor things! she is a lovely looking filly though


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 14, 2012)

Mare is finally up but baby still isnt... lot of commotion going on in there... perhaps the mare and foal just need to have some time together.... the mare doesnt seem to want to get in the people's way so is not really attending to the foal that much in my opinion.


----------



## cassie (Mar 14, 2012)

its hard... the poor thing had a rough start! I thought that was a quite awful delivery.... poor thing!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 14, 2012)

I couldn't watch the cam on this computer but that sounded like a very rough delivery. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, dont know if they'll post pics. That is a full sized horse so dont even know if those folks are Forum members.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2012)

It was a red bag and the mare was tired and not pushing. The owner was great and pulled the very big filly out fast. Both are doing well.

Don't you just love a happy ending






They posted a pic on MS


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 14, 2012)

OMG, didnt realize it was a redbag! They did do a great job- glad they are both ok! And again, glad I wasn't there- it was tough- and that filly was big!


----------



## cassie (Mar 14, 2012)

I knew it was a red bag when they had the scissors out, to cut the sack... they did such a great job!

http://latigo.marestare.com/forum/index.php?topic=27125.345

this is the link to the page where the pics are, she is a gorgeous chestnut filly! I thought she was dark at first... beautiful big girl LOL


----------

